# Ufc Heavyweight division



## morganmack (Jan 28, 2012)

So that's Brock Lesnar retired after his defeat to Overeem, Cain Velasquez beat from Dos Santos and now Dos Santos Vs Overeem is set to be the next Heavyweight title fight... Who do you think will win? What's your takes on the division and who is top 5 right now?

I think Dos Santos is one of the best boxers in MMA and if he can stop an Overeem takedown and keep his powerful strikes and kicks at bay he will win, but have only seem Overeem once in UFC and a couple of times in Pride years back so I am by no means properly 'clued up' on him. 

Think it's ashame Lesnar has retired, he was just beginning to find his feet in the division. I feel the fight with him and Shane Carwin last year (possibly just before that) showed a weakness in Brock as he was at adversity most of that fight. And after his defeat to Velasquez and his illness etc I think he has just lost all his confidence. He will be missed from the division as his size and speed for his size were unique. The heavyweight division in my opinion is now up for grabs as Dos Santos is looking strong but has slight cardio issues at times and with a variety of dangerously skilled men looking for his head I think it really could be a good 2012 for them.

1. Dos Santos (I feel his only weakness that I have been able to pick out is his cardio. Even at that his cardio isn't particularly bad and can be easily changed and I'm sure he will step up his game now he is obviously the man to beat.)
2. Shane Carwin (Alot of people would disagree with this choice. My reasons for putting him 2nd is, I feel this man could genuinely knock ANYONE out. His striking isn't particularly fancy or technical by my god can this man deliver such devastating power in such little distance that it actually seems scientifically impossible! Plus surprisingly he was known primarily as a wrestler before his MMA career.)
3. Alistair Overeem (I know I said I have seen only a few fights from this man. Let me tell you, what I have seen is very impressive. His body kicks and devastating knees are stand-out though. Anyone who watched Overeem Vs Lesnar will know the impact of his body kicks.
4. Frank Mir (Massively under-rated and forgotten. This man has some of the most skilled and beautiful Ju-Jitsu I have ever seen. His reversals and transitions are so smooth and come so naturally to him. I would also say he is one of the, if not the most intelligent and meticulous fighters in the UFC. He studies his opponents videos and becomes even 'obsessive' in his own words, with analysing their weakness's. He can also box and still improves almost every time you see him and remains the only man to knock Nogueira out.
5. Velasquez (Not a massive fan of him if I am honest. He is definitely well rounded and has astonishing cardio. Although I don't like his style of fighting or his personality... He has only one loss to Dos Santos, who could knock probably anyone out on the night. His win against Brock Lesnar was his most impressive win showcasing that he can hang with the best.

Your Opinionsssssss?


----------



## spitsbuds (Jan 28, 2012)

big fan of Dos Santos. so my moneys on him. but the way cain took apart brok was very impressive. shows he as now become a well rounded fighter. aslo big fan of jsp and franky edgar. 2 of the most talented MMA fighters about.

or did you watch silvas last fight. well 5 rounds in is back and still wins wow


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 28, 2012)

I wanna see anderson silva fight again! That dudes simply the best... Would love to see him move up to light heavyweight and fight bones jones.. He should there's no one left at middleweight and his few light heavyweight fights were impressive..


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

ive followed ufc for years but recently just aint been enjoying it as much as i did, dos santos to dominate the heavyweight div for a good while yet i think.


----------



## morganmack (Jan 28, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I wanna see anderson silva fight again! That dudes simply the best... Would love to see him move up to light heavyweight and fight bones jones.. He should there's no one left at middleweight and his few light heavyweight fights were impressive..


That would be an interesting one... Jones is similar in the way he fights so unorthodox with his striking, and his long reach. Think Andersons experience would win it though...

Still waiting on Silva Vs St Pierre though aren't we, Dana White etc were talking it up for about 2 years now but every time it came close to being serious it seemed to die down and unravel. 



newuserlol said:


> ive followed ufc for years but recently just aint been enjoying it as much as i did, dos santos to dominate the heavyweight div for a good while yet i think.


Definitely, If he sorts his conditioning he has all the skills... Surprisingly good take down defence for a boxer and obviously can strike with anyone.


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 28, 2012)

i think Dos santos will have little trouble beating Overeem. personaly my top 5 would be the same as yours just different order

1. Dos Santos
2. Velasguez
3. Overeem
4. Carwin
5. Mir


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think Mir looked the most dangerous in his last fight next to Dos Santos. I think speed and tech. striking could neutralize Overeem. I think Carwin could win any brawl so they'd have to use kicks to keep him at bay. 

Carwin beats Velazquez maybe Mir, Overeem (bullrush inside overhand bomb)
Mir beats Dos Santos, probably Overeem, Velasquez
Overeem beats Carwin, maybe Mir, Velasquez
Dos Santos outboxes everyone but I think Mir can out bjj him.


----------

